# I NEED to figure out how to build this table - Awesome!



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

Just checking to see if anyone here has info or plans to build 
an expanding capstan round table like this? I just HAVE to have one!


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, I have seen this before…..insane! I would love to see the mechanics on it my self. 
Let me know if you find anything out.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is the guy who makes them at this website Maybe he can help 

http://www.dbfletcher.com/capstan-table/

Hope this helps


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

Here is one version with removable leafs. 
Looks crazy expensive to make:

http://www.waterfront-woods.com/Projects/RoundTable/TableBlog.html


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

OK, that is one cool table, I wonder what it cost to make not alone what it goes for.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

Sawblade, the dbfletcher site is the ones that hold the copyrights and the patents on this design. The Table in the video sells for 32,000 pounds! That's about $50,100.00 US. It would probably take a year to make the thing, less the materials, you'd make about $3.00 an hour that year. =) Even WITH a CNC router.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah! Put me down for a couple.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking at the movement of the segments and the person's action to cause the movement, it must, at least partly, work like a 3-jaw lathe chuck. the pie shaped segments must have pins extending down into a disk with a spiral cam groove(s) in it. that could account for the in and out movement of the segments. I suppose the parts that lift up from below must ride some sort of cam as well, but that's a good trick to make it all work so smoothly and sync up without gaps. Impressive if it was metal, un-imaginable how to do this with wood.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

That's a super cool story. I've just heard that the company making those tables keeps a close eye on the plans and nobody else has them. I thought the Jupes table had leafs the slid down inside the center of the table while it was in the open position:






Or had loose leafs that you had to place when the table was open:






I really like the first design that has the leafs that drop in the middle. I'd build one of those if you can find the plans.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

Here is another very cool manual design that would probably be more up everyone's ally.


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

this is like a drug. Very addicting. Maybe we should design our own version. this is great!


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

Maybe we should have a Lumberjocks challenge to build and post a small version of this style of table.
I would be interested in something like that.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Al, believe me, I'm not giving this up. I want to build one, even if it's a small one.
I think I'm going to go after the folding leafs, or the ones that flip and store in the middle.
The one with the rising star looks like a little too much to handle.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I went back to my blog entry in 2007 which has a couple of Jupe table resources to find Fauber's revolving extension table in 1886 and a 2003 patent which, at the time I read both of them, I chalked up to "new materials, old design".


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm amazed!


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

I am wanting to try the one that the leaves fold into the middle. It will be a good goal for the next year.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, that is certainly impressive!

Lonetree, if you end up making something remotely resembling this, I'd love to drive up to Fort Collins and check it out.

Keep us posted.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

I am going to make something very much like it. Not sure how soon as I'm still making Christmas gifts. I want to find the plans for the one that drops the leafs into the center vertically. I'll keep everybody posted for sure.


----------



## knife (Oct 16, 2008)

It appears that one that hides them vertically, but has a hexagon to allow six leaves would give a better circle when extended. Don't know how much harder that would be. It would be a combination of the two manualy folding ones.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

This is pretty cool as well:


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

Here's another one. $2700 US, ouch!


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

I really like the one in post #21. Wonder if they're using regular drawer sliders? Wonder how stable that would be. That design looks like it really does gain significant more space when opened.


----------



## Mahoganus (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah I'm in on this style of table. I have wanted one for some time now and will build one. Would love to see some blueprints of the table. I hear people call them Iris tables too. Here is a cool one like in post 10,, other than the thought of your finger getting pinched.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

Mahoganus, I like that design a lot too. Looks easier to build. I'm just trying to figure out how
they get the leafs to pop up and go down when then are folded and unfolded. Anybody?


----------



## aiqinzheng (Apr 2, 2012)

that's all?i am looking for the drawing of this table


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think this one is cool as well, plus it is rectangular.


----------



## aiqinzheng (Apr 2, 2012)

this link maybe help!


----------



## BigBrownLog (Mar 12, 2012)

Ha i have been collecting all i could find on this for years an every once in a while ill find one more piece of the puzzle. The have one on a yaht that is operated by a motor. I think it is on youtube. I will build this one day. Like someone said there is no way your getting the plans for this from the people that make it. I have tried. So i have been trying to find someone that has bought one or has one in a showroom that i can look at. They are made to order with any type of wood you want. As someone said 50,000 and up depending on what wood you want. Oh yeah the key to make it round is the skirting.

Here is what I have that is most detailed i have more pictures i will post later.

Fletcher Table

No need to figure out the complexed radial system here


----------



## Barrym11 (Sep 8, 2014)

Here it is:


----------

